# Feeding peas



## Equichick (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been feeding peas to my goldfish (in addition to Tetra goldfish flakes) about 4-5 times a week to prevent constipation problems. Is this too much?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, how many bran muffins do you want to eat every week?
Yeah, that's a bit excessive.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Equichick said:


> I've been feeding peas to my goldfish (in addition to Tetra goldfish flakes) about 4-5 times a week to prevent constipation problems. Is this too much?


If you are not noticing any problems with your goldfish I'd feed them peas once every few weeks, just make sure they are shelled. If you start seeing swimming issues then I would feed them pees every few days.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well, how many bran muffins do you want to eat every week?
> Yeah, that's a bit excessive.


I litterally lol'd on this.

And goldfish will eat anything, and it will go right through them. Your fish will rarely get constipated. Feed them peas every few weeks.


----------



## Equichick (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm a bit over paranoid. 


bmlbytes said:


> I litterally lol'd on this.
> 
> And goldfish will eat anything, and it will go right through them. Your fish will rarely get constipated. Feed them peas every few weeks.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

LOL TOS! that was a good one!

Eq....being paranoid is a good thing woman.


----------

